# How to cover openings on sump pump lid?



## vinny186 (Jun 7, 2018)

I have a sump pump strictly for my washing machine and the cover has one oblong hole for the two pipes.  The cover itself is screwed to the floor but does anyone have any ideas to completely seal around the pipes and the large gap between the pipes. The cover looks like this:
https://www.grainger.com/product/12...8811!&ef_id=WSj3QwAAAxRHduL8:20180607185736:s


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 7, 2018)

I would use this one instead.  I think they have rubber grommets to close the gap between the pipes and the cover,

https://www.grainger.com/product/ZO..._on_Your_Search-_-IDPPLARECS&cm_vc=IDPPLARECS


----------



## vinny186 (Jun 7, 2018)

If I can't find a way to cover the hole without using duct tape then I'll have to get the one you suggested. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Steve123 (Jun 8, 2018)

Make your own out of plywood.   If the pipes are along the side of the pit, you can just cut simple C-notches at the edges.   If the pipes are near the center, a 2-piece cover (like sketch below) would look better.   Or, possibly, you could just add a smaller 2-piece cover over the existing hole.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 8, 2018)

If I did that, I'd use pressure treated plywood.  You could also make a cover out of FRP (fiberglass reinforced panel) though plywood would be a lot cheaper, especially if you can't buy a partial sheet of FRP.  It comes in 4x8 sheets.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 8, 2018)

wood is not a good idea unless you fond of mold on the underside.
Don't ask me how I know this …..


----------



## Steve123 (Jun 8, 2018)

...and a couple of coats of oil based paint, of course.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 8, 2018)

For the money, I'd go with the one with the proper cutouts in it.  I suppose you could make one out of a lid to a five gallon bucket if you wanted to just close up the slot in the cover you have.  How tight of a seal are you trying to get?


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 9, 2018)

Are you pumping soapy washing machine water into a storm sewer ???


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 9, 2018)

I had a small septic tank once that needed a cover in a hurry. I bought a sheet of ¾ PT plywood and cut it in half making two 4x4 sheets. I screwed the two sheets together from both sides with coated deck screws. I put it on top of the tank and buried it with a foot of dirt. I walked and drove a lawn tractor over it for 5 years and then dug it up to get it pumped out. I was surprised this DIY lid looked just about like it did when I put it down. This was 30 years ago and I don’t know if the new PT plywood is as good.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 11, 2018)

For you septic tank cover I'd probably use a patio tile if 2x2 would have been big enough to cover it.  Someday that PT plywood will give out and it will be a nasty surprise when it does.    If 2x2 isn't big enough, I'd probably cast one myself.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 11, 2018)

Any reasonably stiff product that can be cut to the shape that would cover the area just around the pipes, drill holes that fit the right sized grommets for the pipes. cut the pipe and slide the new piece down with sealer between the lid and the new piece, screw in place. join the pipes again with Fernco couplings.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=gask...XDpMzbAhVqi1QKHVoWAGoQsAQIKg&biw=1920&bih=962
https://www.google.ca/search?biw=19...0....0...1c..64.img..0.1.269....0.Emgxw8BjL9k


----------



## vinny186 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies but it would have been a lot of work to cut something to fit all the openings surrounding the two pipes so I went the easy route of using duct tape and rubber couplings around the pipes to get a slightly better seal.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sparky617 said:


> For you septic tank cover I'd probably use a patio tile if 2x2 would have been big enough to cover it.  Someday that PT plywood will give out and it will be a nasty surprise when it does.    If 2x2 isn't big enough, I'd probably cast one myself.




The PT cover I made was in use buried for maybe 10 years. The unified builders code was coming about 20 years ago, in our area making septic repairs almost imposable without building a mound. The week before it came in I rented a backhoe and replaced my whole septic system with a gravity flush to grade system I designed. This grease trap I had the PT cover on got replaced with a locomotive air tank with the one end removed and I switched to a concrete cover.


The house had a 1800’s outhouse still and I put that 4’x4’ ten year old PT cover as a stoop in front of it sitting on 4 bricks. Nothing like a outhouse with a porch. It has now been close to 30 years that PT has been out in the weather and I looked at it and jumped on it the other day and it still is solid.



@vinny186 sometimes the simple solutions are the best. Score another point for duck tape. If you would have used Gorilla tape it would be good for 50 years.


----------

